# Techlite - Lumen Master 200 (Costco)



## bruintennis (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi. I just got back from Costco (Enfield, CT) and noticed they had a new version of the Techlite LED flashlight. It's 200 lumens on high, 120 on low, and has a strobe function. The 3-pack is $19.99 plus tax. The previous version was 150 lumens on high. I bought a 3-pack to see if there is that much difference in output. Cheers!


----------



## islw2863 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, it's nice and dark outside now , so. . . .where's the review?


----------



## bruintennis (Jan 26, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about it. The light on the 200 lumen version is a bit whiter than the 150 lumen version (slightly more yellowish). The low setting seems less bright than the 150 lumen version, but the high is definitely brighter, but not that much (maybe 10%, maybe 20% at most). The hotspot on the 150 lumen is smaller, so it's more focused. The 200 lumen version's hotspot is larger and looks more like a large circle from about 20 feet onto a white wall. The flood on both is about the same. If you want to spotlight something, then get the 150 lumen version, but if you want to light up a larger area, then get the 200 lumen verison. The runtime is equal on both - 1 hour on high, 4 hours on low. The 150 lumen version uses a CREE XP-E LED and the 200 lumen version uses a CREE XP-G LED. Also, the 200 lumen version does not have clean lines for both the hotspot and fill. There isn't distinct circles of brighter and brighter light as you get to the hotspot (like my Fexix LD20). It's uneven, so if that annoys you, then don't get the 200 lumen version. 

What else do you want to know? I've never done a review of a flashlight before (first time).


----------



## pinetree89 (Jan 26, 2012)

I was given one of these out of a 3 pack. Here's my take:

Looks like they stuck an XP-G in this one. The SMO reflector provides for quite a ringy beam. It uses a soft switch on the tailcap. The modes are advertised as 200lumens - 120 lumens - Strobe. Because it's a soft switch it does have parasitic drain on the batteries. I measured this at around 28uA. 

Runtime has got to be pretty poor running on 3 AAA's, although I have not tested. The light is quite heavy weighing in at 139g / 4.91oz. It appears to have a polycarbonate lens. The bezel one piece with the head, and is crenulated.

Not sure what I'll do with this light that was given to me. Probably, use it as a give away/throw away too. For $6.50US per light there isn't much invested in them.

I suspect this thread will be moved to Budget lights forum soon.


----------



## HIDblue (Jan 26, 2012)

bruintennis said:


> Hi. I just got back from Costco (Enfield, CT) and noticed they had a new version of the Techlite LED flashlight. It's 200 lumens on high, 120 on low, and has a strobe function. The 3-pack is $19.99 plus tax. The previous version was 150 lumens on high. I bought a 3-pack to see if there is that much difference in output. Cheers!



Make sure you keep the receipt. There are several old threads about the previous Techlite versions. I bought the previous version and 2 out of 3 lights ended up failing...one, the plastic battery carrier just fell apart in the light, and the second, just stopped working. Neither light even lasted past the first set of batteries. Thank goodness Costco has a very liberal return policy.


----------



## bruintennis (Jan 27, 2012)

HIDblue said:


> Make sure you keep the receipt. There are several old threads about the previous Techlite versions. I bought the previous version and 2 out of 3 lights ended up failing...one, the plastic battery carrier just fell apart in the light, and the second, just stopped working. Neither light even lasted past the first set of batteries. Thank goodness Costco has a very liberal return policy.



Thanks for the insight. I'll definitely keep the receipt. I gave one to my gf and one to my nephew, so I'll them if they have any problems to give the flashlight back to me.


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 27, 2012)

They have really improved these over the first versions. The first batch had poor output and parasitic drain, but these have a decent cree emitter and seem to be getting much stronger reviews. *They are clearly superior to most other flashlights now, particularly the Surefire brand*. Ok so I'm just kidding about the last part .

Full disclosure: I don't own these, and don't wish to own anything sold in a 3-pack, except for food or alcohol


----------



## flashlight chronic (Jan 28, 2012)

jondotcom said:


> They have really improved these over the first versions. The first batch had poor output and parasitic drain, but these have a decent cree emitter and seem to be getting much stronger reviews. *They are clearly superior to most other flashlights now, particularly the Surefire brand*. Ok so I'm just kidding about the last part .
> 
> Full disclosure: I don't own these, and don't wish to own anything sold in a 3-pack, except for food or alcohol [/QUOTE/] You got me going bro! That reference to Surefire made me spill my coffee!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 18, 2012)

These are turning up all over the Dayton Hamvention so I picked one up. Tint is cool to neutral with a very slight ringiness in the beam, but not objectional to me. Seems good enough for a glove box light.


----------



## geepondy (May 18, 2012)

I purchased these too. I think very decent for the money but I don't believe they are regulated at all. Can anybody confirm?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 18, 2012)

I haven't been able to get mine apart yet to confirm, and I'm not picking up any PWM noise from it with an AM radio nearby, however the fact that it has a softswitch and multiple modes suggests regulation.


----------



## cyber5 (Jun 27, 2012)

Just for fun: Here's a video of a girl using the crenulations to bash a coconut open: http://youtu.be/pNDEKiGdUIw


----------



## Up All Night (Jun 27, 2012)

I think I've purchased every version of these lights and I can honestly say not one has failed. People that I have given them to are still using them, though I can't attest to how often that use is. The 160 lumen XP-E version has been in my leg pocket for about 2 years, running on "Duraloops". It's been dropped, kicked & tossed numerous times with no problems. It even spent a night in a snowplough compressed ice/snow bank beside my car which required digging out with a spade shovel. I was trying to get my car out and didn't have a clue the light was there, press the button and voila!

Oh, it beats my E1b in throw, and not just!! The new 200 lumen versions are brighter but nowhere near as "throwy"(XP-E vs. XP-G)
So, when you get these for $15 or $16 for three I don't think there's much to complain about. Just check for centred emitters and ones that don't sit too far below the reflector.

Mine certainly owe me nothing!


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 27, 2012)

I love these for Halloween, I've got 6 from two years ago and I put one in every room and ceiling bounced the strobe. I was known as the lightening house


----------



## Grmnracing (Jun 27, 2012)

I have these lights and they are ok. I'm waiting to see a mod to get better runtime out of them. For example. Will a 14500 work?

I'm guessing it runs on 3.6 or 4.5v? 

http://www.zbattery.com/PX19-4-5V-Alkaline-Battery-531


----------



## Up All Night (Jun 27, 2012)

Grmnracing said:


> I have these lights and they are ok. I'm waiting to see a mod to get better runtime out of them. For example. Will a 14500 work?
> 
> I'm guessing it runs on 3.6 or 4.5v?
> 
> http://www.zbattery.com/PX19-4-5V-Alkaline-Battery-531



That's one battery I've never seen before!

How about an 18500 in a sleeve? anyone?:thinking:


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 27, 2012)

Grmnracing said:


> I have these lights and they are ok. I'm waiting to see a mod to get better runtime out of them. For example. Will a 14500 work?
> 
> I'm guessing it runs on 3.6 or 4.5v?
> 
> http://www.zbattery.com/PX19-4-5V-Alkaline-Battery-531




These lights runo on 3 AAA batteries. Unless you found a battery carrier so you could use the single 14500. 
The 10440 is the size aaa equivalent and three of those would make the light go Fzorch. Unless you swapped drivers


----------



## Up All Night (Jun 27, 2012)

CarpentryHero said:


> These lights runo on 3 AAA batteries. Unless you found a battery carrier so you could use the single 14500.
> The 10440 is the size aaa equivalent and three of those would make the light go Fzorch. Unless you swapped drivers



+1 on the Fzorch! Ha!:laughing:


----------



## gadget_lover (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm not impressed with the quality. I picked some up when visiting my mom, thinking the soft touch of the tailcap switch might be easier on her arthritic hands. 

Of the three in the pack, two have defects. 

1) I put the batteries in the holder while sitting in the back seat of my mom's new car. I thought I saw a spider web float by. The light did not work, but was getting seriously hot. I quickly removed the tailcap and thought I saw another spiderweb. It was a wisp of smoke from inside the light. I pulled the batteries out of the carrier. One burned my finger. Investigation shows that one of the spring contacts was not in the correct position and was shorting out one cell. I'll eventually get around to fixing it.

2) I don't like the strobe before turning off. I took apart the tailcap on light #2 to see if I could disable the strobe. I found a nice little circuit board. One of the surface mount resistors is about 35 degrees out of position. It's barely making contact to the pad that it is supposed to be soldered to. I don't know what it will do if dropped or if it heats after running for a while.

I do like the output, and the beam is usable for a utility light. At less than $10 each, it's not that bad. 

Daniel


----------



## Raptor Factor (Aug 1, 2012)

This upsets me. A flashlight for under $7 boasts anodized (obviously not type III) aerospace aluminum and a Cree XP-G emitter. Surefire's and other high end brands use the same emitters even though they are way higher quality and expensive. I do understand that they would be binned lower but still, aren't there better emitters to be had for a $200 flashlight than the same thing thats in a $7 light?


----------



## Up All Night (Aug 2, 2012)

Raptor Factor said:


> This upsets me. A flashlight for under $7 boasts anodized (obviously not type III) aerospace aluminum and a Cree XP-G emitter. Surefire's and other high end brands use the same emitters even though they are way higher quality and expensive. I do understand that they would be binned lower but still, aren't there better emitters to be had for a $200 flashlight than the same thing thats in a $7 light?



Tell me about it! I had the XP-E version on me when I went to look at a Fenix TK11 & TK12 and I had to walk away empty handed. Don't get me wrong, I'm not going to even pretend to compare these lights for quality but I expected the Fenix to blow this thing out of the water. They were brighter, threw farther, but not by much and certainly not enough to coax $80 out of my pocket. Then to add insult to injury the tint on the Costco was much better. I left the store disappointed and somewhat confused.
That was a couple or maybe three years ago and it's still going strong. Carry it everyday! I did succumb to the high-end lights and have several, but every time I pull this light out at night I just shake my head and say "I can't believe this light was 5 bucks"!


----------



## Grmnracing (Aug 2, 2012)

gadget_lover said:


> I'm not impressed with the quality. I picked some up when visiting my mom, thinking the soft touch of the tailcap switch might be easier on her arthritic hands.
> 
> Of the three in the pack, two have defects.
> 
> ...



Hold down the button for a second or two. This will skip strobe and go straight to off. Also from off position hold down the power button and don't release it. The light will come on then turn off when you let go. Straight to high mode.


----------



## cccpull (Aug 2, 2012)

Up All Night said:


> Tell me about it! I had the XP-E version on me when I went to look at a Fenix TK11 & TK12 and I had to walk away empty handed. Don't get me wrong, I'm not going to even pretend to compare these lights for quality but I expected the Fenix to blow this thing out of the water. They were brighter, threw farther, but not by much and certainly not enough to coax $80 out of my pocket. Then to add insult to injury the tint on the Costco was much better. I left the store disappointed and somewhat confused.
> That was a couple or maybe three years ago and it's still going strong. Carry it everyday! I did succumb to the high-end lights and have several, but every time I pull this light out at night I just shake my head and say "I can't believe this light was 5 bucks"!



I shake my head, too. I use mine all the time now with Eneloops and it has really slowed me down from new purchases.
I mean 200 lumen for $5.:thumbsup: BTW the 2 packs (6 lights) I've bought have had no problems.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm new to CPF, but what kind of high end emitters are even out there? Are any even as expensive as a good $30 incandescent lamp? Or are standard emitters just adapted to flashlights because they're cheap?


----------



## Evltcat (Aug 2, 2012)

HIDblue said:


> Make sure you keep the receipt. There are several old threads about the previous Techlite versions. I bought the previous version and 2 out of 3 lights ended up failing...one, the plastic battery carrier just fell apart in the light, and the second, just stopped working. Neither light even lasted past the first set of batteries. Thank goodness Costco has a very liberal return policy.



These lights are a P.O.S. Perfect example of "Getting what you pay for". I bought a 3 pack of the old version from Costco a couple years ago. One just stopped working, the second one I dropped and the battery carrier shattered inside the light! Third one went into the trash, because I don't trust them.

Do yourself a favor, AVOID them and buy a budget light recommended by members in the CPF Budget Light Forum!


----------



## cccpull (Aug 2, 2012)

Evltcat said:


> These lights are a P.O.S. Perfect example of "Getting what you pay for". I bought a 3 pack of the old version from Costco a couple years ago. One just stopped working, the second one I dropped and the battery carrier shattered inside the light! Third one went into the trash, because I don't trust them.
> 
> Do yourself a favor, AVOID them and buy a budget light recommended by members in the CPF Budget Light Forum!



Don't know about the old ones, but you are thoroughly mistaken if you refer to the newer xpg's.


----------



## Evltcat (Aug 3, 2012)

cccpull said:


> Don't know about the old ones, but you are thoroughly mistaken if you refer to the newer xpg's.



Have you dropped one of the new ones on tile/concrete yet? I'd like to know if the battery carrier survives in the new models. I'm glad you got your money's worth from the new ones, but I still say the older ones in the 3 packs are CRAP!


----------



## srfreddy (Aug 3, 2012)

The battery holder seems pretty solid-I tossed 2 of them into gloveboxes, about how long will it take for 3 AAA's to die from parasitic drain?


----------



## sprinter (Aug 20, 2012)

New here. While I do have a mild fetish for flashlights, I don't have the money to be a "flashlight snob", as much as I probably could be . I don't know about anybody else here, but I must have about 30 flashlights around the house, bedrooms, porches, cars, garage, various drawers, dresser top, desks. (Okay, some of those are Harbor Freight 9-led freebies) When I want to grab a flashlight, I want one here and now and convenient . (I don't carry one around in my pocket all the time). 

That said, I just bought one of these 3-pack sets at Costco on a whim today and came here to see what others had to say about them. All I can say is, I'm tickled with these, they seem all of 200 lumens to me, but who knows for sure, and the Duracell alkalines were included. All mine work fine and seem durable enough for daily, knockaround use. I don't need to have one on for hours on end and I have lots of Eneloops, so I'm not too concerned about run time or leakage, although I do hope that's not a big issue. The throw and spill are just about right for me and the color is good and neutral. When I get rich and famous, I'll buy 30 Shurefire's, but for now, I'll show off and fondle my Fenix and use the heck out these. What the heck, I'll probably show these off too, as ~200 lumen flashlights for <$7. I ain't complaining.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Aug 23, 2012)

I have bought the 150 lumen versions and have had no problems with them. I keep them in my hurricane kits and store the batteries separately. They have been beat up, thrown in swimming pools and dropped down a stair well. They still work. Let me know if you can find a better light for $5 with batteries!!!


----------



## raymcgill (Oct 19, 2012)

The newer black tailcapped 200 lumen Techlites ROCK! $20 for three with duracell batteries. No brainer. 
I actually dont like the sharp tactical front, but knurling is fine. These lights are very bright, and have been rock solid reliable. I'm done with fancy batteries for expensive flashlights. Oh, and thanks to the forum for the hold-the-button-down feature. Makes them better because who in the heck really needs blink anyway? Easy decision, don't waste time with chinese crap (like I did), This is a great value light.


----------



## jake25 (Oct 19, 2012)

raymcgill said:


> Easy decision, don't waste time with chinese crap (like I did), This is a great value light.


:thinking:


----------



## Jon. (Oct 19, 2012)

A little background, I'm a police officer in a small northern village in Saskatchewan. I have a pretty good gang of kids that help me out and let me know what's going on in town. I bought a pack of these and gave one out to a local kid. I've had a bunch of them come looking for more. Nope I don't have to give away flashlights, but kids know everything that goes on in town, and these things are worth their weight in gold for my little helpers.

Next time I hit up costso I'm buying 5 or 6 packs of them. 7$ a peice, it's cheaper to hand these out than buy them lunch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Norm (Oct 19, 2012)

raymcgill said:


> Easy decision, don't waste time with chinese crap (like I did), This is a great value light.



Country of Origin: Hong-Kong


Norm


----------



## Up All Night (Oct 19, 2012)

raymcgill,

Just edit your post to state "*expensive *Chinese crap" and you're good!!  

Lets not kid ourselves, these are budget lights that(for me) have performed well above any expectations. I started buying Costco LED offerings out of sheer boredom years ago. You know how it is, you wander around the warehouse while other "team" members procure skids of supplies blah, blah... So, I have bought everything from the 40 lumen models, aspheric models, 1 watt models etc.. Pretty much all dogs, the Techlite models have all been great. 160 lumen XP-Es, 150 lumen XP-Es and now 200 lumen XP-Gs, multiple packs of all and not one failure. That's well over 20 lights, wish I could say I've had the same success rate with the 8 or so high-end Chinese lights I own. My next trip to Costco will include a purchase of the XP-G pack, just to swap out the switches with the parasitic ones on the 160 lumen XP-Es.

Sincerely,
Throwy McCheaply. :thumbsup:


----------



## UserName (Oct 31, 2012)

raymcgill said:


> The newer black tailcapped 200 lumen Techlites ROCK! $20 for three with duracell batteries.



Has anyone measured the parasitic draw of these? It was mentioned that the older ones had a 28 microamp draw, which by my math, completely drains a 700mah NiMH LSD battery in a little over a thousand days.

I've been very happy with mine. I got a three pack two years ago, two of them still work great, and I lost the third. They're very losable lights. For that price, I can lose one, and not be particularly bothered by it. (ok, so maybe a little bit  )


----------



## wisconsinwalter (Nov 17, 2012)

Just got one and I am impressed! I dropped on tile and concrete, no issues! Brighter than a 220 I have. 

I used to chase the most expensive gear based off someone saying that cheap gear was no good and I was left feeing I was inferior for less expensive gear. Buy what you want and enjoy it!


----------



## danwat1234 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Lumen Master 250 lumen at Costco?*

So a few days ago I go to Costco and I find 250 lumen flash lights from Lumen Master! They use XPG-R4 LEDs, whatever those are.
Anybody try them and compare them against 150 and 200 lumen versions?
Only ~$15.50 for a 3-pack. I have a few of the 150 lumen version of the Lumen Masters, they are nice.

Here's a picture;
http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/danwat1234/SANY0003_zps93aa8967.jpg


----------



## cccpull (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Lumen Master 250 lumen at Costco?*

I compared them to the 200 lumen model and it seems slightly less bright.


----------

